# Lower rating due to old weekly reports



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

My rating went from 4.97 to 95 at the beginning of June. While looking at my weekly reports I noticed the last report there is from the week of April 16 to 23 - which was a 4.95 for that month. 

I contacted Uber and asked them to fix it to reflect May and June, which were mostly 5 Star trips. I saved the text to them just in case. As of today, Sun. 6/24/18, haven’t heard a word from them and it’s down to 4.94, which I’ve never had before. Yes, my last weekly report is still stuck at 4/16 - 23. 

What gives?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This problem has been reported on another thread by numerous UP members. My last weekly report was 4/9-4/16. The problem seems to be ongoing.


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for your response - you’re right - I noticed all the threads after I posted. I won’t be counting on the weekly reports and ratings too much any more!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

If you've already done a good number of trips and your rating is over 4.9, I wouldn't worry too much anyway. Just keep doing what you were doing until now.


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks “Reg”,

That’s why I wanted to post & sorry for the confusion. My rating went from a 4.7 before to 4.5 now with just over 1100 trips. I was just wondering if I have anything to worry about with the 4.95 rating. I know they base this on your last 500 trips and in the last couple months (the ones they’re not counting), the majority have been mostly 5 star - although you couldn’t tell by my new rating.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Prism said:


> Thanks "Reg",
> 
> That's why I wanted to post & sorry for the confusion. My rating went from a 4.7 before to 4.5 now with just over 1100 trips. I was just wondering if I have anything to worry about with the 4.95 rating. I know they base this on your last 500 trips and in the last couple months (the ones they're not counting), the majority have been mostly 5 star - although you couldn't tell by my new rating.


Sorry I don't understand. You mean it used to be 4.5, now it's 4.95?


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Nope. USED to be a 4.97 now it’s down to a 4.95. I mean, that’s just not me. I take pride in my good customer service as we all do, and being down to a 4.95 makes me look like a rookie or something. I really only go to the rating area because that’s where the new compliments I get reside. I usually get anywhere from five to ten new compliments a month. Those I like - the badges don’t mean too much to me.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Prism said:


> Nope. USED to be a 4.97 now it's down to a 4.95. I mean, that's just not me. I take pride in my good customer service as we all do, and being down to a 4.95 makes me look like a rookie or something. I really only go to the rating area because that's where the new compliments I get reside. I usually get anywhere from five to ten new compliments a month. Those I like - the badges don't mean too much to me.
> 
> Thanks for your response!


Maybe it's different where you drive, but where I drive I think 4.95 is very high, IIRC the few drivers I've taken were quite a bit lower than that.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

At least now I'm sorta understanding why I've dropped from a 4.98 to 4.94 so quickly.


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Well, THANKS for that!
You never know what uber is thinking. I'm retired and got bored and driving is just what I needed. I get up really early and usually start around 3:30 or 4am. I like to drive three or four hours and get home before the morning rush hour hits. I've met a ton of nice people driving early like this and it's almost relaxing with hardly any traffic. I usually get lots of drop offs at the airport here at that time.



MHR said:


> At least now I'm sorta understanding why I've dropped from a 4.98 to 4.94 so quickly.


MHR, yeah I can relate! Seems like you're just cruising along fine one month and the next - what the heck happened? And you're doing the same things you always did to get that 4.98.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

My thought on the missing weekly reports is its a new tactic by Uber. Since most drivers do just a handful of trips a week just one 4 star during the week absolutely crushes that weekly average. Uber is probably thinking that with all the turnover perhaps frustration with a lower weeky rating on a report is a problem and in no way is the real problem related to the low rates.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh my goodness, if 4.95 is a rookie them I'm probably categorized as mud. Or slug bait.



Prism said:


> being down to a 4.95 makes me look like a rookie or something


----------

